# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Transmission....ενα καλο Torrent client για Mac....

## PPZ

Απλο, κανει ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ την δουλεια του.Πιανει καλυτερες ταχυτητες απο το Azureus, π.χ. η σπο το Tomato.Και επισης καταλαμβανει λιγοτερα resources....

Δοκιμαστε το....

----------


## yippee

καλημερα
γνωριζεις καποιες σωστες, καλες ρυθμισεις για να λειτουργησει με ικανοποιητικη ταχυτητα το κατεβασμα?

----------


## romias

> Απλο, κανει ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ την δουλεια του.Πιανει καλυτερες ταχυτητες απο το Azureus, π.χ. η σπο το Tomato.Και επισης καταλαμβανει λιγοτερα resources....
> 
> Δοκιμαστε το....


++++  ::

----------


## PPZ

> καλημερα
> γνωριζεις καποιες σωστες, καλες ρυθμισεις για να λειτουργησει με ικανοποιητικη ταχυτητα το κατεβασμα?


 Απλα δουλευει.Σε τι ακριβος σε προβληματιζει?

----------

